# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  HTC One X صور ومواصفات وعيوب جوال اتش تي سي اكس one x

## mohamed73

اتش تي سي ون إكس الجديد هاتف موبايل HTC One X بنظام اندرويد ics 4   *HTC One X*     *مواصفات اتش تي سي ون اكس - HTC One X Specifications* الالوان
أسود
أبيض    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 32 GB
1 GB RAM
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 8 MP
كاميرا أمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو HD بدقة 1080p      البطارية
البطارية 1800 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام ايس كريم ساندوتش Android OS, v4.0
النظام مزود بواجهة - HTC Sense UI
معالج رباعي النواة بسرعة 1.5 GHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 4.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
تفنية NFC
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 130 جرام
شاشة Super IPS LCD2 باللمس بحجم 4.7 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 8.9 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100      عيوب الموبايل HTC One X
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية
لا يوجد خدمة الراديو     *سعر اتش تي سي وان اكس One X - اسعار HTC One X prices*
سعر One X بالدولار : 645 دولار امريكي
سعر HTC One X بالجنبيه الاستراليني: 410 جنيه استرليني
سعر HTC One X في السعودية : تقريبا 2435 ريال سعودي
سعر HTC One X في مصر : تقريبا 3900 جنيه مصر * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء     *صور اتش تي سي ون اكس , HTC One X images*        
HTC One X

----------


## carey

THE HTC One X price:US$499.90

----------

